
'The truest free-range': why it's time to start eating roadkill - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jan/17/why-we-should-eat-roadkill-food-alaska
======
nerdymom26
I definitely approve of this idea. While I wouldn't suggest attempting to hit
something with your car just to eat it, I think freshly created roadkill is
just fine. This may have something to do with my uncle from Vermont always
bringing venison when he visits, or maybe I am more open than most.

